# Hough Payloader questions



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

I am looking at a 1959 Hough H30 Payloader. I just need something to clear brush from a 2 acre lot and to level my driveway a bit. I know this is not the "right" machine for the job but it is available, the price seems good, and it will be more fun then just brush hogging. I can actually buy yhis machine for less then it would cost to rent something much smaller for a weekend. I am looking for some specs on it, mostly interested in the weight to see if it is something I can move with my one ton and 12K trailer. If it weighs more than 12K i will definatelt buy it as I can scrap it for more then the asking price.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks like you should be ok on weight. Hopefully, it's a runner, since It looks too cool to scrap.

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?ohid=3243027


----------



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, that one is 4WD 4WS and has a 4in1 bucket, all options the one I am looking at doesn't have which will bring the weight down. I do have a friend that will haul it for short money so I may just have him do it. 
It is a runner but the tranny is "loud" the seller said. It has been loud for a long time he says and it goes fine, so I will probably work it, then sell it or scrap it.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Tall Grille said:


> Thanks, that one is 4WD 4WS and has a 4in1 bucket, all options the one I am looking at doesn't have which will bring the weight down. I do have a friend that will haul it for short money so I may just have him do it.
> It is a runner but the tranny is "loud" the seller said. It has been loud for a long time he says and it goes fine, so I will probably work it, then sell it or scrap it.


Might be "loud", for the next 20 years.

Good luck. Sounds like a great find.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I run one of these for 10 years and man were they fun to operate. My boss decided to buy an new one an articulating IH and I didn't like to operate that one nearly as much. You'll be fine hauling that with the setup you have.

Bob


----------

